# CookSat 4000 Pro FTA Receiver question



## Beaer (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi,

I have recently installed a CookSat 4000 Pro receiver and every few days, it loses all channels while the signal reception is about 98%. In previous times that this happened, it lasted for few hours, but this time it is off for almost 48 hours.

Can someone please help me to understand this and fix it.

Thansk very much!


----------

